# Starting New Medicine When It's That Time!



## marieashley (Mar 17, 2013)

I've been a bad period cramp sufferer since my period started at age 9. My gyno switched me to a four times a year pill last year, which is great, but I still have awful cramps. I've always had to take heavy doses of Advil to manage the pain, and if I don't I get diarrhea. When I had my period in December, I stopped feeling the need to take Advil when I woke up Friday morning. (My periods start on Wednesday and usually I need Advil for the first two days). But Friday afternoon I was in the bathroom for like, four hours. I have IBS-C which results in slight flare-ups of frequent bathroom trips, but usually it lasts maybe an hour or two and I can leave the bathroom in between. With this, I couldn't. It was awful and I felt awful. For the next week, every time I ate I felt the urge to go, even if I didn't have to.

Ever since, I've been really nervous about my period.

So, when I got it again in March, I took 3 Advil every 4-6 hours as I usually do. I always make sure to take it with at least a few crackers or a slice of toast, but even so for the couple of days after I was done taking it my stomach itself just hurt so badly, I assume from the Advil. But I was worried that not taking it that Friday morning the time before was what triggered the awful experience.

It's coming up to be that time again...I live on my own in NYC currently, and since I was home for Christmas and my period started the day after, I felt better knowing my family was there if I got really, really sick and needed someone. So, I made a point to be at my parents house for my period in March and plan to again this month. I like to be there when I start new medicines, too...and I'm going to be switching probiotics soon. I'm currently taking Align, which I have week-long packets for that run Sun-Mon. I have three left, and the last one will be the week of my period. However, I only plan to be at my parents Mon-Sun and then I have to come back on the Sunday...so I'd hate to start a new probiotic the day I leave! But, also, I'd hate to start it a day or two before my period just in case I have a weird reaction. Although I suppose if I had a bad reaction it would probably happen that day and if need be I could just stop taking them.

Any suggestions? Would I be okay to start the new probiotic a few days before my period? I've tried four different kinds before and so far, haven't really had significant side effects. Should I try taking it a week before or after? Also, any other suggestions regarding the cramping and period pains would be awesome too, because those are just dreadful.


----------

